# documentation for 28190



## jharrell (May 1, 2008)

Someone in our office has heard at a conference that you use 28190 for any removal of foregin boby of the foot. Even if the provider did not make an incision. But in the description it does states that the provider makes an incision. Just wondering what others have heard or doing in the office.

Thanks,
Jessica Harrell, CPC


----------



## cmartin (Jun 17, 2008)

In my book, 28190 just says "Removal of foreign body, foot; subcutaneous"


----------

